# Zwei ineinanderliegende Kreise mit gleichem Mittelpunkt in Corel Draw



## Neulinge (8. Mai 2004)

Hi all, 
ich wollte 2 ineinanderliegende Kreise mit gleichem Mittelpunkt erstellen und weiß nicht wie man das macht. Könnt ihr mir bitte einen Tipp geben. 
Schönen Dank!
Neulinge


----------



## Neulinge (8. Mai 2004)

Ich kann es schon.  Und zwar die Strg-Taste und Shift-Taste festgedrückt für den ersten Kreis. Dann markiere ich diesen Kreise und wähle "copy" und dann nur die Shift-Taste festgedrückt für den zweiten. Nachher wähle ich "paste" Und schon habe ich 2 ineinanderliengen Kreise mit dem glechem Mittelpunkt.


----------

